# Bench Vice



## SWAMPFOX (Jan 25, 2019)

I need a good 6" bench vice. Everything I'm finding is beyond cheap. I'm talking Lowe's, Home Depot, Harbor Freight, etc. Both the quality of the metal and the workmanship is wretched beyond belief. 
I would really prefer American made but don't know where to start. If you got any ideas, please pass them along.
Thanks.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 25, 2019)

I remember Wilton being a good brand. I'm not sure where they are made. 
Wow, a 6" vise is pretty big. I'd do some research on one that big as well. I'm sure others will respond.  

I will add that a vise is a pretty important piece of shop equipment. My 4 1/2" one doesn't work too well so I'll follow this thread as well.


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Jan 26, 2019)

Granted a 6" may be a bit of overkill but my dad had an American made 6" Craftsman that he bought back in the early 50s that was primo and I'm spoiled. That vise was unbelievable...tough, durable, solid, yet smooth to swivel and operate.  I am yet to find anything comparable but hope springs eternal.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 26, 2019)

Most vise are cast iron today hence the lower prices and the finish is not as smooth. Steel vices are better quality but cost can get prohibited on them. I have a four inch Bessey that has held up well. Lots of use but still looks and works great after twelve years. Just keep whatever you decide on well oiled. 
Wilton is a great vise but none of them can take a lot of abuse.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 26, 2019)

trad bow said:


> Most vise are cast iron today hence the lower prices and the finish is not as smooth. Steel vices are better quality but cost can get prohibited on them. I have a four inch Bessey that has held up well. Lots of use but still looks and works great after twelve years. Just keep whatever you decide on well oiled.
> Wilton is a great vise but none of them can take a lot of abuse.



I found an old vise in an old factory covered in grease. Made of cast iron, I cleaned it up only to find it had stress cracks in it. I would agree that vises do get abused.

Here is a forged steel Bessey;
"This bench vise may last longer than you do! Bessey guarantees their Heavy Duty Bench Vises as unbreakable for dependability and long service life under normal working conditions."

$300.00 for a 4" though;

https://www.woodcraft.com/products/...MI6JSn2f2M4AIVA0sNCh15SA37EAQYASABEgKN_fD_BwE


----------



## lonewolf247 (Jan 27, 2019)

You might check in local classifieds, swap shops, pawn shops, auctions,  etc  for a good deal.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 27, 2019)

Here's a pretty good place to get a Wilton. Free shipping.  Watch for occasional coupon codes.
Wilton 6" Standard Duty

Wilton 6" mechanics


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 27, 2019)

normaldave said:


> Here's a pretty good place to get a Wilton. Free shipping.  Watch for occasional coupon codes.
> Wilton 6" Standard Duty
> 
> Wilton 6" mechanics



I wonder what the difference is between ductile iron and cast iron?


----------



## normaldave (Jan 27, 2019)

Best info I could come across was that the ductile iron vise had a higher psi strength rating than the cast iron.
steel vs iron vise


----------



## Big7 (Jan 27, 2019)

MSC Industrial Supply.

They have them from import all the
way up to whatever you want to spend.

They are north of I-285 Fulton Ind. area.
On line catalogue and also a will call
pick up.

If they don't have it, you don't need it.


----------



## transfixer (Jan 28, 2019)

I have seen them on Craigslist from time to time, usually when an automotive shop or machine shop is closing and selling all the equipment .


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jan 28, 2019)

Antique shops have them quite often. Most will have a ridiculous price tag on them, but there's no harm in making an offer.


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Jan 29, 2019)

I came across a new Wilton yesterday at Northern Tool. Label said it was made in China "to Wilton's specifications," whatever that means.  I looked at MSC Industrial. They have American made vises.  I will need to take out a second mortgage to afford one. But they seem to be primo.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 29, 2019)

It sure would be great to find a nice vintage American made vice locally. If I did but a new one, I'd hope it has free shipping.


----------



## normaldave (Jan 29, 2019)

Made in the USA, 6" Machinist Vise:
Wilton USA Machinist

Amazon Wilton 10107

Burma Shave...


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 29, 2019)

normaldave said:


> Made in the USA, 6" Machinist Vise:
> Wilton USA Machinist
> 
> Amazon Wilton 10107
> ...



I'm not very fond of blue though, My Wilton is red. Serious thought, that part of a vise that goes in and out from the other half? Does if matter if it's round or square? I don't know if that means anything, just a difference I've noticed.

Free shipping on the Amazon Wilton, that's a plus.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 3, 2019)

I saw some at the Red Barn Flea Market in Augusta yesterday. Might try a big flea market in your area. These were all Craftsman, made in America.


----------



## whiskerz (Apr 15, 2019)

Used is the answer you seek. I have broken a newer Wilton twice. They stood behind it and replaced it for free. I paid shipping back.


----------

